# lo-boy cub headlights



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Short question, I have recieved my new headligts to mount today. Are the headlights supposed to be able to come on with he engine off? I pulled the kill switch and have no current at the headlights. The rig is original with 6v pos ground.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Short answer - yes!

The lights should work with the switch off. I believe the wire should run from the "L" terminal on the regulator to the switch, then to the lights.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks bigdog, had a good feeling I could count on you. i have the manual, but it shows a 5 pos switch, mine is only three. ...ODB. kind. The rest looks same. Cleaned the commutator on the generator and tested it with a batt charger, it spins...not fast but no dead spots, so fresh paint and re-assemble today. Hope it quits raining!


----------

